# La Nina



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

saw on the news last night that there is a la nina starting. looks like it will be a warm winter


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

clark lawn said:


> saw on the news last night that there is a la nina starting. looks like it will be a warm winter


I can only hope.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

:crying: We better get at least one really good storm, or I'm going to be extremely pissed! :angry:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

And the B.S. winter continues!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MickiRig1 said:


> And the B.S. winter continues!!!!!!


Yup, this is really getting bad!:realmad: It had better snow A LOT in Ferbuary and March!


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

thats odd about the la nina i just saw the news and its back to below normal at the very end of jan .


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I hope it gets nasty in February/March. Goin broke plus this sitting at home and thinking about it sucks. It would be like takin a football helmet from a ****** and wavin it in front of his face.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am not broke, but I want to play with my toy!!!!
All the stuff I have done to get ready seems to be wasted this year.
The plow sits in the garage and the truck just takes me to work.
I want to work it and have it earn it's new parts!!


----------

